# How to Connect my Handycam to my Laptop



## silverghost (Dec 30, 2003)

Dear Friends,

I have a Canon Mini DV MV 800i Digital Video Camcorder. It would be of great help if some one could assist me as in how to get my handycam connected to my PC and burn DVD'S out of it. The camcorder has come with only one cable through which you can connect to the television and has 3 jacks at one end and a solo jack at one end which goes into the camcorder.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Does the Canon have a firewire port? Then put the camera in VTR mode, attach the firewire cable from the camera to your computer, and use an NLE to capture the video.


----------



## silverghost (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey Linskyjack,
Thanks for your response, much appreciated.
Could you also guide me as in, if available, where can I get a software to edit the video clipings which I download from my camcorder to my computer? OR is it already available in the windows operating system? I am currently using the Windows Vista Home Addition.


----------

